

YouTube to MP3 in a 2 clicks. Simple, fast, clean, web-based meta-site - sprockett
http://thepara.de

======
sprockett
Been working on this small project for awhile. It is a meta-site for
discovering, listening and downloading music.

Purely a meta-site, the app merges multiple services into one simple
interface.

Commments / feedback always welcome!

Unfortunately, this is optimized for desktop use at the moment.

Thanks :)

